# Iron-On Transfers on Black Ribbed Knit Fabric?



## theatergirl12 (Jul 16, 2008)

I want to put an iron-on transfer onto a hoodie of mine, but the hoodie itself is made out of a black ribbed knit fabric. The ribbing isn't extremely noticeable, in fact you can't see it at all from a distance...

So can I put an iron-on transfer on this kind of fabric? And what are some good brands of iron-on transfers that would work well with fabric of this type and color?

Thanks!


----------



## mattschoch (Mar 18, 2008)

transfers on dark material don't work well no matter what, in my opinion. there will still be the white of the paper showing, unless your image is square.
but i have a dark transfer paper that sticks very well and stretches with the fabric. i think its one of the best out there, unfortunately i don't know what its called.
i think its like ndure paper or something and its either purchased from angel paper or best products available

edit:
i was wrong, the nDure paper(its sold at best products available) is only the one for light material. i don't know where the dark one is. but i think its through the company that sells to best products available


----------

